# Tax



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

Transfer to Singapore now looking more likely, can some confirm foreigners coming into Singapore during 1st year pay no tax ?.......
Not much time, emailing all the schools ... 
How to avoid being ripped off on Condo/HDB greatly appreciated, best value for money/most sq foot for your SGD yet nice location, budget limited to 3-3.5K for 2BR. Thanks v much...


----------

